# Don't buy from getitdigital



## jdavidse (Jul 10, 2013)

Received my 6D advertised with "100% Brand New Canon USA Model with Canon USA Warranty" and also "never been used, not refurbished not grey market." Well it did not include a warranty, and the agent on the phone admitted that sometimes they ship cameras that don't have warranties. Buyer beware.


----------



## bholliman (Jul 11, 2013)

By not having a warranty, do yo mean the warranty card was not in the the box? 

Just curious, because I recently purchased a 24-70 2.8 II from BigValue Inc. via eBay and there was no warranty card in the box. I just assumed Canon had stopped using the cards and registered the lens on the Canon website. Does not having a card mean there is no warranty?


----------



## mwh1964 (Jul 11, 2013)

Suggest buying from authorized sellers as BH, Adorama, Amazon or your local photoshop as these company's will provide you with superb customer service and leave you no worries. Best of luck.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 11, 2013)

I only buy from B&H and Keh, keeps it simple.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 11, 2013)

jdavidse said:


> Received my 6D advertised with "100% Brand New Canon USA Model with Canon USA Warranty" and also "never been used, not refurbished not grey market." Well it did not include a warranty, and the agent on the phone admitted that sometimes they ship cameras that don't have warranties. Buyer beware.



I also purchased my 6D from them, already registered with Canon. I would suggest you attempt to register the Camera online. If Canon refuses your attempt because it is gray market, then contact _GetItDigital_ and insist that they replace it with a USA model. If they refuse, you can open a dispute with ebay and Paypal.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 11, 2013)

Canon Price Watch.com did some research awhile back and pretty much concluded that Canon is honoring warranties on gray market products, but not publicizing it. I can't put my mouse on the story right off, but maybe someone else will remember. 

I still don't buy gray market because I am cautious (and the prices are seldom that much better) but it sounded like, if you had a problem and sent the lens/camera in, Canon would usually honor the warranty (assuming you had the receipt).


----------



## RGF (Jul 11, 2013)

Please let us know if you are able to register the camera with Canon.


----------



## jdavidse (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah I decided against sending it back because Canon confirmed that they will honor the warranty whether the warranty card came with it or not. I believe getitdigital is taking advantage of this lenient policy and advertising their Canon cameras as having a USA Canon warranty, because technically they do, grey market or not. Nikon is not so lenient and if you look at their Nikon auctions they are very clear in explaining its a grey market model.

I can't complain about the shipping (free, two days) or the price ($1556) but they are dishonest and the guy on the phone admitted the above. Buy at your own risk.


----------



## eos650 (Jul 11, 2013)

Call Canon and ask...

A couple years ago I was shopping for a lens. Over a period of a few days I looked at multiple web sites and compared prices. My intention was to find the best price among Canon authorized resellers. I even went as far as to get a copy of the authorized reseller list from Canon, and looked up a couple of shops.

I finally made a decision and ordered the lens. When it arrived I noticed two things. There was no warranty card in the box and the front element had a lot of very visible white specs on the inside.

It was at about this time that I realized the dealer I purchased from was not Canon authorized. I had confused the site I purchased from with an authorized reseller that had a very similar name.

I had two choices: 1) Call the reseller and try to get an exchange or refund. I figured this would take a couple of weeks and I wasn't sure if I would be any better off, considering they sent me the one I already had. 2) Call Canon and see if they would service it under warranty. I explained the situation. They told me that as long as I had a receipt and that it was sold to me in the US as new and under the pretense of a USA warranty that they would honor it.

I chose #2 and sent the lens back to Canon. They cleaned and checked the lens and I had it back in under a week.

Of course, now I'm much more careful about who I buy from.


----------



## jdavidse (Jul 11, 2013)

And it did register ok.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 11, 2013)

Buy a squaretrade warranty then. Canon may or may not honor the warranty based on your receipt. 

Geesh... you bought from them because you wanted to save money... this is the risk you take. Geesh.


----------



## jonathangrills (Jul 11, 2013)

I see these guys and "bigvalueinc" alot when I go to craigslist to see what's available. They never list a price and they always end up on eBay. I go to craigslist for local listings where I can arrange to examine the item prior to purchasing and I don't have to pay via paypal. If I wanted to buy something off eBay, I'd go there.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 11, 2013)

jonathangrills said:


> I see these guys and "bigvalueinc" alot when I go to craigslist to see what's available. They never list a price and they always end up on eBay. I go to craigslist for local listings where I can arrange to examine the item prior to purchasing and I don't have to pay via paypal. If I wanted to buy something off eBay, I'd go there.



I'm curious who they buy from. You imagine it is an authorized seller...


----------



## RKW (Jul 11, 2013)

If my recollection is correct at some point in the past getitdigital was an authorized Canon dealer however I looked at the most recent Canon list (7/1/13) and did not see them listed. Like others I am mor comfortable with B&H and Adorama both of which have great customer service and communications.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 11, 2013)

bholliman said:


> By not having a warranty, do yo mean the warranty card was not in the the box?
> 
> Just curious, because I recently purchased a 24-70 2.8 II from BigValue Inc. via eBay and there was no warranty card in the box. I just assumed Canon had stopped using the cards and registered the lens on the Canon website. Does not having a card mean there is no warranty?



I bought mine from Crutchfield(authorized dealer). Warranty card is included.

I said before and I'm going to say it again. *PLEASE BUY YOUR NEXT HIGH END CAMERA OR "L" LENS THROUGH AUTHORIZED DEALER PEOPLE*. If saving couple hundred $ is so DAM important, then wait for Canon rebates and buy it through authorized dealer.

Yes...you can open a dispute through your CC, Ebay, or Paypal...but the time line takes weeks, sometimes month(s) to solve problem.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 11, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Buy a squaretrade warranty then. Canon may or may not honor the warranty based on your receipt.
> Geesh... you bought from them because you wanted to save money... this is the risk you take. Geesh.



IF you have to buy warranty through a 3rd party for a new lens, then why not buy it from authorized dealer :-\


----------



## bholliman (Jul 11, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > By not having a warranty, do yo mean the warranty card was not in the the box?
> ...



This was the first time I've purchased anything from somebody other than B&H, Amazon or the local camera shop. The purchase price was $150 below the big guys so decided to test the water. Fortunately, the lens is excellent! AFMA W=0, T=+1, very sharp across the frame at all focal lengths. I was able to register the serial number at the Canon registration website and when I called Canon, they said it was covered by warranty.


----------

